# [GUIDE] Deploying Astoria Packages Manually To W10M



## HD2Owner (Sep 30, 2015)

*MOD EDIT:* I'm closing this thread for now until the possibility opens back up for us to get Astoria running again. Too many posts cluttering away  

Hi everyone,

After several days of sniffing Windows Update traffic and lots of downgrading
, I've found a way to get Astoria installed and working on the HTC One M8 for Windows. that's right..
In THEORY, this should work for all devices that aren't supported by Astoria project.

The reason for this: In the process to go straight to 10536 directly from wp8.1, 
the needed aow.wim file got pulled by MS (for security reasons i suppose
and i have no idea when or if they will bring it back).

Requirements:

-installed WDK,WPAK,WPDK (containing iutool.exe) get it there: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ools-wdk-wpak-wpdk-cabs-building-wp8-t3183972
-w10m build 10536 installed on phone
-usb connection to pc
-astoria cabs

Here are the direct download links of the needed astoria cabs:

10166 (canonical)

```
http://wp.ds.download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2015/07/microsoft.ms_projecta.mainos.spkg_9dec9dcfe0f22750e3737e9a484e7a60e193303c.cab
```

10512 (diff)

```
http://wp.ds.download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2015/08/microsoft.ms_projecta.mainos.cbsu_c36c1e67bd04b694a01b65efeb70213ff439be76.cab
```

10514 (diff)

```
http://wp.ds.download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2015/08/microsoft.ms_projecta.mainos.cbsu_7ec3fb51b79d57de88e6adaa0e27800106ecedd8.cab
```

10536 (diff)

```
http://wp.ds.download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2015/09/microsoft.ms_projecta.mainos.cbsu_f0ea237eea0f74372a7eb6745585a06a4ee3feb9.cab
```


Instructions:

-Go to iutool path in cmd with admin rights (usually c:\program files (x86)\windows phone kits\8.1\tools\bin\i386)

-Type "iutool -l" to see if the device is connected and recognized.

1 put only the first cab (10166) to a new folder like c:\cabs

2 then type: iutool -v -p c:\cabs

3 it should push the cab to the device and start the update.

4 there might be a error 0x8024a110 but it should work.

5 the device will automatically reboot very soon and go to flash mode (gears) to apply the cab.

6 then there will be the usual "data migration".

Repeat steps 1-6 with all the cabs in correct order one by one.

Astoria should now be installed and working.

There are already guides on xda about getting apk's installed via wconnect.

Thanks to @snickler for helping me with the method to obtain the cabs even if ms tries to prevent it.
Thanks to XDA Dev Team for daily chats and support.

Screenshot:


----------



## HD2Owner (Sep 30, 2015)

reserved post


----------



## djamol (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool, so easy than msft way 
Thanks ?  ?


----------



## Bnjalal (Sep 30, 2015)

@System322 @mavvie 
@Ranomez @apinkshidae is that what you guys were trying to do ? hope it helps


----------



## Ranomez (Sep 30, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> @System322 @mavvie
> @Ranomez @apinkshidae is that what you guys were trying to do ? hope it helps

Click to collapse



Well you sir are a genius, lol, thank you very much, will try it and report if it also works for my device (which has 512MB RAM only).


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone could upload iutool.exe?


----------



## Ranomez (Sep 30, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Anyone could upload iutool.exe?

Click to collapse



You need to install the whole package, just iutool won't work, take it from the xda thread linked in the OP and install it, it's kinda big but the download speeds are good (if you do have good internet speeds).


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a 6 GB limited plan. I will download at work


----------



## Ranomez (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't seem to be able to flash the second cab, the first one gave the error but flashed but the second one gives the error and nothing happens.

EDIT: @Bnjalal do we need to keep the first cab in the folder, as far as I could understand from your instructions the answer would be no but I can't flash the second one?
Or do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Bnjalal (Sep 30, 2015)

@Ranomez my good Sir, I am not the op of this thread, I was just reading the threads trying to figure out why my 'supported device' getting error 14 and came through your posts and struggles and wanted to contribute to the good community. I am really sorry that I am not as experienced as the others here at XDA and thought that mentioning you here was the least I can do to offer help or support. But for the time being, I'm sure the OP will reply to you and offer support as he was the one who made the find


----------



## Ranomez (Sep 30, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> @Ranomez my good Sir, I am not the op of this thread, I was just reading the threads trying to figure out why my 'supported device' getting error 14 and came through your posts and struggles and wanted to contribute to the good community. I am really sorry that I am not as experienced as the others here at XDA and thought that mentioning you here was the least I can do to offer help or support. But for the time being, I'm sure the OP will reply to you and offer support as he was the one who made the find

Click to collapse



Oops, excuse me, I don't even know how I managed to confuse you for the OP, lol, sorry again.

EDIT: Meanwhile I answered my own question: DON'T keep the first cab in the folder, my device seems to be stuck in the flashing screen.


----------



## Bnjalal (Sep 30, 2015)

@Ranomez no worries pal, wish you all the best


----------



## snickler (Sep 30, 2015)

An alternate way instead of putting them in one folder, you can call the individual cab directly. So instead of c:\cabs, you would put c:\cabs\blahblah.cab and it will stage that particular cab. 

Throwing them one by one in a directory is an easier way to keep track of your progress.


----------



## Ranomez (Sep 30, 2015)

Except the initial cab file the others just won't flash, might be cause I already installed the astoria files in the past with the change model trick (but it never worked) but I doubt it, probably it's because the device has 512MB RAM and astoria does a hardware check for that.
Anyway just to be sure I will downgrade to WP8.1 and take the update again.


----------



## djamol (Sep 30, 2015)

BTW why not all cabs at a time ? 

No need to DLOAD 6GB Stuff.
i836 is enough for everything, if any one would share. Just below than 10 MB


----------



## snickler (Sep 30, 2015)

djamol said:


> BTW why not all cabs at a time ?
> 
> No need to DLOAD 6GB Stuff.
> i836 is enough for everything, if any one would share. Just below than 10 MB

Click to collapse



Because the cabs won't install all at once as some are diffs. Each cab is a corresponding package version. It checks for version dependencies and if there's a clash or if you're trying to install a cab that is lower or higher than the dependency, it won't let you do it.


----------



## djamol (Sep 30, 2015)

@snickler oh yeah, got it, thanks mate !
Btw I saw you after a long time, where was hidden you


----------



## snickler (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been around .


----------



## Ranomez (Oct 1, 2015)

Confirmed 100% sure that this doesn't work on 512MB devices...only the first file can be flashed, the others can't.
Which means astoria does do some strange device hardware check or something like that.


----------



## mavvie (Oct 1, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> @System322 @mavvie
> @Ranomez @apinkshidae is that what you guys were trying to do ? hope it helps

Click to collapse



Yes, exactly this. My 920 is still choking on trying to go to 10536 from 10166. Guess the servers are a bit bogged down with the 8.1 Update 2.
I'm certainly going to try this one.


----------



## BixMan (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you, that work for me


----------



## Ranomez (Oct 1, 2015)

mavvie said:


> Yes, exactly this. My 920 is still choking on trying to go to 10536 from 10166. Guess the servers are a bit bogged down with the 8.1 Update 2.
> I'm certainly going to try this one.

Click to collapse



I had a lot of trouble going an older preview of 10 to the latest one, took me like a week till it finally managed to but oddly yesterday when I restored 8.1 and updated the update went really fast, no failed downloads and also I had many problems before which should have been fixed by the last version and didn't even after a hard reset but now that I took the 8.1->last 10 TP all of the problems are fixed so I might recommend going back to 8.1 if it's not too big of a problem.

Also after doing an other hard reset it seems I can finally flash the updates for astoria (the diff files)  so if you manage to flash the main file but not the updates try hard resetting after, not sure yet if it will work but I am trying anyway. 

EDIT: Even after I did manage to flash all the cabs it still doesn't work, just like it did not work when I updated changing the device model to an other one, just as before all files and reg keys at their place but error 14, seems that what I said was entirely true and something somewhere does a check for the available RAM amount, probably either the hyper-v implementation or the android installer (as the ROM is not entirely installed until the first connection, the wim file needing to be unpacked in the right way at the right place) or the android ROM itself or something else that no one knows about, anyway still great job to the one that made this for allowing other devices to use astoria easier.


----------



## shubham1358 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can you upload only the necessary files required
it is too large to download


----------



## bblackburn (Oct 2, 2015)

is it compatible with lumia phones? someone have tried? i want project Astoria in my lumia 540 but it's my only phone and i don't want to brick him xD thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english but i'm italian


----------



## seyway (Oct 2, 2015)

I would love to try this out but no able to get a Connection with my pc (only with the iutool, all other connections are working). I always get this error: "ERROR: 0x80070490 Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070490)" when I enter the command "iutool -l". And sorry for asking this, I know this isn't a noob forum but need your help.


----------



## gullatorre (Oct 2, 2015)

seyway said:


> I would love to try this out but no able to get a Connection with my pc (only with the iutool, all other connections are working). I always get this error: "ERROR: 0x80070490 Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070490)" when I enter the command "iutool -l". And sorry for asking this, I know this isn't a noob forum but need your help.

Click to collapse



I had this problems, I just enable the "Developer Mode", restart the phone and computer, and after is ok in Lumia 830. 

U installed the both "setup" in WPBLUE folder ?

PS: Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Blagus (Oct 3, 2015)

seyway said:


> I would love to try this out but no able to get a Connection with my pc (only with the iutool, all other connections are working). I always get this error: "ERROR: 0x80070490 Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070490)" when I enter the command "iutool -l". And sorry for asking this, I know this isn't a noob forum but need your help.

Click to collapse





gullatorre said:


> I had this problems, I just enable the "Developer Mode", restart the phone and computer, and after is ok in Lumia 830.

Click to collapse



From MS site:


			
				MSDN said:
			
		

> 0x80070490
> ERROR_NOT_FOUND
> This can happen if there is leftover registration information on the PC. To resolve this issue, remove all registered mobile devices from the Devices and Printers control panel.

Click to collapse



This helped for me. Unplug the device, open Devices and Printers and remove all _"Windows phone"_ devices. Plug it back in, wait until Windows recognizes it (it appears in Explorer) and it should work.


----------



## andik21 (Oct 3, 2015)

thanks man, it work on my phonee :good:


----------



## colonels1020 (Oct 4, 2015)

Installed all of the .cab files on my 640 and I can finally install apks onto it, but when i go to open them, they immediately crash, no matter what the app is. I've tried GroupMe, Pandora, and a few others so far with no luck. Anyone else running into this?


----------



## seyway (Oct 4, 2015)

Blagus said:


> This helped for me. Unplug the device, open Devices and Printers and remove all _"Windows phone"_ devices. Plug it back in, wait until Windows recognizes it (it appears in Explorer) and it should work.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, now its working. Installing the 3 Cap, hopefully the rest is working too. Everything working fine. Thanks


----------



## killed2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Works great on the Lumia 640 LTE.


----------



## feoktistovmax (Oct 4, 2015)

Work on Lumia 640 LTE DS


----------



## rateiosu (Oct 5, 2015)

Confirmed to work in Lumia 535 DS


----------



## sterankin (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone tried on a Lumia 735? Is this worth doing, how well do the apps work?

WhatsApp doesn't get instant messages on the windows store version, takes more than 10 minutes to get a message.  Would the android version solve this?


----------



## digitalhigh (Oct 5, 2015)

On one hand, this is very cool.

On the other, you have to admire the humor in this originating as a workaround to run APK's on a M8.


----------



## rateiosu (Oct 6, 2015)

sterankin said:


> Anyone tried on a Lumia 735? Is this worth doing, how well do the apps work?
> 
> WhatsApp doesn't get instant messages on the windows store version, takes more than 10 minutes to get a message.  Would the android version solve this?

Click to collapse



The issue with WhatsApp it seems like its with your device. For me: no problem at all. 

About "how the apps works" it depends of the Device. On my Lumia 535 DS, some apps; mostly games; have some kind of lag with the graphic engine. 
Since most of games uses OpenGL (?) as graphic engine in Android, the powerful devices will run the deployed games without issues, but the ones like mine... better we find an option to force the app/game to use DirectX engine instead.


----------



## surya467 (Oct 6, 2015)

Worked on Lumia 735, thanks


----------



## specialex (Oct 6, 2015)

killed2 said:


> Works great on the Lumia 640 LTE.

Click to collapse




feoktistovmax said:


> Work on Lumia 640 LTE DS

Click to collapse



good infos, thanks
gonna try it today


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 6, 2015)

rateiosu said:


> Confirmed to work in Lumia 535 DS

Click to collapse



does it really work on 535?? and otehr thing after i update to windows 10 v10536. or any version of 10 .... the black bar hides part of the game in the bottom of the screen... i cant use that place ... i cant say clearly but anyone confirm that it works on 535


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 6, 2015)

digitalhigh said:


> On one hand, this is very cool.
> 
> On the other, you have to admire the humor in this originating as a workaround to run APK's on a M8.

Click to collapse



just because we want to run apk's does not mean we want android.  :laugh:


----------



## rateiosu (Oct 6, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> does it really work on 535?? and otehr thing after i update to windows 10 v10536. or any version of 10 .... the black bar hides part of the game in the bottom of the screen... i cant use that place ... i cant say clearly but anyone confirm that it works on 535

Click to collapse



Again, the deploying works on Lumia 535; At least in Dual Sim version (which is my device). Some apps doesn't work, specially the ones which involves videos.

Games: Some works as well. However, do not try to install/uninstall a lot of games, or you may be forced to reset the device, because the app icon is present; but not the program itself.

About the navigation bar: Once you run a deployed game/app, the Navigation bar will hide automatically. Just swipe from bottom to top to get it appearing. It will appear in "overlay".

Some deployed apps will require 2 tries to run (~70% of the apps). Some crashes due subsystem. Some others works with the exception of Google Services. Google Services connection-to-server doesn't work very well, btw.


----------



## LagSeeN (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks it work my lumia 1520


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 7, 2015)

The navigation bar hides some of thee game display... Unlike in wp8.1 update.. It hides the game display as well.. I think the problem is the resolution... 
But in 8.1 it does not hide the place...


----------



## lucasponez (Oct 7, 2015)

*L630*

I complete all prcedures in my L630, but Astoria duuno present in the phone (Error Code = 14)


----------



## fbloise (Oct 7, 2015)

*930*

worked perfectly fine on Lumia 930, thanks a lot!


----------



## M.Jiang (Oct 7, 2015)

lucasponez said:


> I complete all prcedures in my L630, but Astoria duuno present in the phone (Error Code = 14)

Click to collapse



Same... L630 Dual, error code 14. Any solutions yet?


----------



## Riyad_ (Oct 8, 2015)

can anyone upload the "i836"  folder as zip.???it will be great for the limited net user...


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 9, 2015)

rateiosu said:


> Again, the deploying works on Lumia 535; At least in Dual Sim version (which is my device). Some apps doesn't work, specially the ones which involves videos.
> 
> Games: Some works as well. However, do not try to install/uninstall a lot of games, or you may be forced to reset the device, because the app icon is present; but not the program itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PLZ HELP ME IN NAV BAR... will it get fixed after i format my phone?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 10, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> PLZ HELP ME IN NAV BAR... will it get fixed after i format my phone?

Click to collapse



ok no probs in navingation bar after resetingl. but plz help me i get an error in installin first cab see attachment


----------



## BlaksAkumu (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks it work my lumia 640xl


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 10, 2015)

rateiosu said:


> Again, the deploying works on Lumia 535; At least in Dual Sim version (which is my device). Some apps doesn't work, specially the ones which involves videos.
> 
> Games: Some works as well. However, do not try to install/uninstall a lot of games, or you may be forced to reset the device, because the app icon is present; but not the program itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i was able to install the cab files successfully.. plz send me the apk deployer u r usin. cos i cant open the apps after installation.. plz help me...


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 10, 2015)

guys thanks very much... everything works perfectly...{mostly}.....  how to sideload obb files. pllz tell and thanks

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------

will there be any problems in formating my phone? im scared cos it is taking too long  plz anyone reply


----------



## pego149 (Oct 10, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> i was able to install the cab files successfully.. plz send me the apk deployer u r usin. cos i cant open the apps after installation.. plz help me...

Click to collapse



Pls how you launched apps? I have Lumia 535 too but when I try to launch it crashes.


----------



## Daegalus (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone have this problem:


```
PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\Tools\bin\i386> .\iutool.exe -l

(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

Log file: C:\Users\yulian\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl


ERROR: 0x80040154

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80040154)
```

Ive installed all the WDK WDAK WPDK, Express2015 with Win10 DK, iPoverUsb, like 20 different driver packages. VCRedist from 2010, 2012, 2013, and 2015.

I cant for the life of me figure out why im getting the 80040154 error, and all the error code page says is Class not registered.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/mt131833(v=vs.85).aspx

Anyone have any ideas? This is on Windows 8.1 (in a vm, ill upgrade to win10 shortly to try it.) with a Lumia 920 running Windows 10 Mobile 10536.


----------



## riomarowsi (Oct 11, 2015)

hello, i got this error message and my lumia 640 lte doesnt reboot or showing the gear process 


> C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\Tools\bin\i386>iutool -v -p c:/cabs/1
> 
> (IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im using lumia 640 lte with windows 10 mobile insider build 10536.1004 upgrade from w8.1
and using windows 10 home upgrade from windows 7 home premium
what should i do now? 
thanks guys


----------



## pinlink (Oct 11, 2015)

ui tools error codes
htt ps://sysdev.microsoft.com/en-US/Hardware/OEM/docs/Phone_Bring-Up/IUTool_error_codes


----------



## rateiosu (Oct 11, 2015)

pego149 said:


> Pls how you launched apps? I have Lumia 535 too but when I try to launch it crashes.

Click to collapse



As I told before, some apps requires to be opened more than twice to run; and that doesn't ensure the app to be run sucessfully. Some apps won't run at all. 

About the apps I'm using, they are on PlayStore. try to test your usual apps you have installed on android before.


----------



## pego149 (Oct 11, 2015)

rateiosu said:


> As I told before, some apps requires to be opened more than twice to run; and that doesn't ensure the app to be run sucessfully. Some apps won't run at all.
> 
> About the apps I'm using, they are on PlayStore. try to test your usual apps you have installed on android before.

Click to collapse



I hard reseted my Lumia and installed cabs again and now it works. Thank you.


----------



## rateiosu (Oct 11, 2015)

pego149 said:


> I hard reseted my Lumia and installed cabs again and now it works. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Good to hear. 
By the way, don't be afraid if your "System" file size increases quite fast (check it out in Storage sense); or if some games have graphic lags; that's something which will happen anyways.

If you reboot your device by either reason (System update, Settings {Language/Keyboard/Region} changes), it will begin to make the initial roll again once you run the game.


----------



## fitronarwani (Oct 12, 2015)

To anyone who need the iutool only, no installation needed and no dependency to other tools

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63199261&postcount=46


----------



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 12, 2015)

fitronarwani said:


> To anyone who need the iutool only, no installation needed and no dependency to other tools
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63199261&postcount=46

Click to collapse



Srsly i waiting 3 hours...

Where and how install w10m build 10536? How look my build?


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 12, 2015)

Is it really working on Lumia 640 DS?


----------



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 12, 2015)

pelopidass said:


> Is it really working on Lumia 640 DS?

Click to collapse



Yep :good:


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 12, 2015)

I have one more question, my phone right now has the 10536 build. Do I must to downgrade to 10166 and flash the specific cab, then upgrade and flash again? Or should i flash all cabs from the beginning?


----------



## rateiosu (Oct 12, 2015)

pelopidass said:


> I have one more question, my phone right now has the 10536 build. Do I must to downgrade to 10166 and flash the specific cab, then upgrade and flash again? Or should i flash all cabs from the beginning?

Click to collapse



Flash the cabs using iutool, in build order (for safety). Check that thread for details.


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 12, 2015)

@riomarowsi You should enable Developer Mode.


----------



## pego149 (Oct 12, 2015)

Woow it works on my Lumia 535 very good. Im playing GTA 3 on it now. And it is playable. Thank you all.


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 12, 2015)

Facebook apk installing taking forever... May I disconnected and try again?


----------



## pego149 (Oct 12, 2015)

pelopidass said:


> Facebook apk installing taking forever... May I disconnected and try again?

Click to collapse



Try to install another version. Don't install alpha ar beta versions. It takes 3 minutes for me.


----------



## A AJAY (Oct 13, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After several days of sniffing Windows Update traffic and lots of downgrading
> , I've found a way to get Astoria installed and working on the HTC One M8 for Windows. that's right..
> ...

Click to collapse



hey i wanna help ,i am asking that i have to install all the cabs in seq. or i chose cab for build 10512. help


----------



## dugu1248 (Oct 13, 2015)

Lumia 532 succeded


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 13, 2015)

Which versions of Facebook and Viber are you using? (If you're using!)


----------



## riomarowsi (Oct 13, 2015)

pelopidass said:


> @riomarowsi You should enable Developer Mode.

Click to collapse



absolutely i was do that, can someone with lumia 640 lte tell me how their phone get that successfully


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 13, 2015)

riomarowsi said:


> hello, i got this error message and my lumia 640 lte doesnt reboot or showing the gear process
> 
> im using lumia 640 lte with windows 10 mobile insider build 10536.1004 upgrade from w8.1
> and using windows 10 home upgrade from windows 7 home premium
> ...

Click to collapse





riomarowsi said:


> absolutely i was do that, can someone with lumia 640 lte tell me how their phone get that successfully

Click to collapse



Just upgrade to 10536 build on the phone.  Then flash every cab with the order described in the first post and then use a method to install the apk. There are plenty of methods.


----------



## yubi24 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks work on lumia 1520


----------



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Oct 14, 2015)

*This solution to the problem*



HD2Owner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After several days of sniffing Windows Update traffic and lots of downgrading
> , I've found a way to get Astoria installed and working on the HTC One M8 for Windows. that's right..
> ...

Click to collapse



This solution to the problem
When you perform all the steps it gives me an error as in the attached picture and the phone does not restore the operation of the installation file


----------



## riomarowsi (Oct 14, 2015)

I_am_Egyptian_and_proud said:


> This solution to the problem
> When you perform all the steps it gives me an error as in the attached picture and the phone does not restore the operation of the installation file

Click to collapse



I get same eror


----------



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Oct 14, 2015)

*So what is the solution ?*



riomarowsi said:


> I get same eror

Click to collapse




So what is the solution ? Method does not work and do not work with me


----------



## Venix42 (Oct 14, 2015)

I went through all the steps but in the end, it shows "Error 14" on Lumia 620. 
512Mb phone problems I believe.....


EDIT:
When I use the SFTP trick to check C:\Windows\System32\aow , it seems that the file are where they should be.... (92 MB AoW.wim)


----------



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Oct 14, 2015)

*I hope to solve this problem*

I went through all the steps but in the end, it shows "Error 14" on Microsoft Lumia 540
I hope to solve this problem,


 I finished all the steps successfully, but an error is raised error =14  :crying:


----------



## icefog72 (Oct 14, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After several days of sniffing Windows Update traffic and lots of downgrading
> , I've found a way to get Astoria installed and working on the HTC One M8 for Windows. that's right..
> ...

Click to collapse



Any cab for 10549 build ?  or method to obtain ^_^. thanks


----------



## dugu1248 (Oct 15, 2015)

what about 10549?


----------



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Oct 15, 2015)

*how to run astoria on bilud 10549 ?*

how to run astoria on bilud 10549 ?


----------



## veisen (Oct 15, 2015)

I_am_Egyptian_and_proud said:


> how to run astoria on bilud 10549 ?

Click to collapse



10549 on my Lumia 930 does not contain Astoria project and im going back to my Blackberry Z30


----------



## xiangz_xda (Oct 16, 2015)

*Thoretically, it is possible to maintain AoW on 10549, least for the lumia device.*

theoretically! for the lumia devices owners, we can choose the slow channel to update to the 10166, then according to this method, deploy the project astoria manually to get a "legal" AoW . if successful, we could switch back to fast channel to update to 10549 while maintaining it.

update: some guys tried, lumia 1520 on 10166 slow did have AoW, but can not update to 105**. so I'm validating it now.


----------



## eric5949 (Oct 16, 2015)

xiangz_xda said:


> theoretically! for the lumia devices owners, we can choose the slow channel to update to the 10166, then according to this method, deploy the project astoria manually to get a "legal" AoW . if successful, we could switch back to fast channel to update to 10549 while maintaining it.

Click to collapse





Let me know if that works.  If not, I'd really rather not waste my time.


----------



## raghulive (Oct 16, 2015)

eric5949 said:


> Let me know if that works.  If not, I'd really rather not waste my time.

Click to collapse



it may work ,we also need new wconnect tool for 10549 to deploy in this version, all we can do deploy all apks in 10166,gabe said some of your apps(may be android apps) may not work need reset.if that is the case we can't use them on 10549


----------



## A AJAY (Oct 16, 2015)

[QUOTE=Bnjalal;63072109]@Ranomez my good Sir, I am not the op of this thread, I was just reading the threads trying to figure out why my 'supported device' getting error 14 and came through your posts and struggles and wanted to contribute to the good community. I am really sorry that I am not as experienced as the others here at XDA and thought that mentioning you here was the least I can do to offer help or support. But for the time being, I'm sure the OP will reply to you and offer support as he was the one who made the find[/QUOTE]

i got the error like that...i attach the image..plz help me  ...
reply as soon as possible


----------



## xboxmod (Oct 16, 2015)

A AJAY said:


> Bnjalal said:
> 
> 
> > @Ranomez my good Sir, I am not the op of this thread, I was just reading the threads trying to figure out why my 'supported device' getting error 14 and came through your posts and struggles and wanted to contribute to the good community. I am really sorry that I am not as experienced as the others here at XDA and thought that mentioning you here was the least I can do to offer help or support. But for the time being, I'm sure the OP will reply to you and offer support as he was the one who made the find
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



do not extract cab content!!!
put only one cab file in the "cabs" folder....


----------



## xiangz_xda (Oct 16, 2015)

yeap! no way to bypass that! So no way other than waiting!


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 16, 2015)

wonder if this works on windows 8.1..


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 16, 2015)

currently trying some things to get it working.
when updating from 8.1 to 10549 and deploying astoria packages it does not work as some of you noticed.
so i am going to try to move back to wp8.1 then deploy 10536.
then deploying astoria packages and run it (deploying a apk at least).
then deploying 10549 packages over it (hopefully not affected by the update bug that gabe aul mentioned).

if that does not work.. hmm.. well @snickler is also looking into other possibilities.


----------



## A AJAY (Oct 16, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> ok no probs in navingation bar after resetingl. but plz help me i get an error in installin first cab see attachment

Click to collapse




i have face the same error .i found the solution there must be 2.5GB free space on to phone memory .otherwise its give this error.  now i am trying to my lumia720 phone on last step i hope this work for me....but let me check

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




HD2Owner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After several days of sniffing Windows Update traffic and lots of downgrading
> , I've found a way to get Astoria installed and working on the HTC One M8 for Windows. that's right..
> ...

Click to collapse



oh.....no this trick wont work for mine lumia 720 ..512 mb ram devices.......not working

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




xiangz_xda said:


> yeap! no way to bypass that! So no way other than waiting!

Click to collapse



not work 512MB ram devices.......opps


----------



## icefog72 (Oct 16, 2015)

Any cab for 10549 build ? or method to obtain ^_^. thanks  x2


----------



## veisen (Oct 16, 2015)

it looks like microsoft wants to kill astoria for apk deployment

im going back to my blackberry (on blackberry are google services fully working)


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 17, 2015)

everyone see this pic in attachment  anyone get the black bar? in games mostly all


----------



## xiangz_xda (Oct 17, 2015)

thanks! really hope it work, so good luck! 
rumor says it will be another build next week, so hope microsoft would make it simpler!



HD2Owner said:


> currently trying some things to get it working.
> when updating from 8.1 to 10549 and deploying astoria packages it does not work as some of you noticed.
> so i am going to try to move back to wp8.1 then deploy 10536.
> then deploying astoria packages and run it (deploying a apk at least).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey guys anyone see my last post.. And tell me guys

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

I don't have Cortana in my windows phone 10.. Y not?.....plz tell


----------



## llucas_br (Oct 17, 2015)

Not work on my Lumia 1320


----------



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 17, 2015)

Working on Windows 10 build 10549?


----------



## crowjob (Oct 18, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> wonder if this works on windows 8.1..

Click to collapse



No.  Bad.  Astoria files are built into the W10M OS.  This isn't a trick to install Android, so the OS is 100000000% relevant.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 18, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> I can't seem to be able to flash the second cab, the first one gave the error but flashed but the second one gives the error and nothing happens.
> 
> EDIT: @Bnjalal do we need to keep the first cab in the folder, as far as I could understand from your instructions the answer would be no but I can't flash the second one?
> Or do I need to do anything else?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481
I deployed manualy only first cab. Then installed windows 8.1 on PC. Installed ipowerusb and its working. Lumia 640 xl dual sim.


----------



## Ranomez (Oct 19, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481
> I deployed manualy only first cab. Then installed windows 8.1 on PC. Installed ipowerusb and its working. Lumia 640 xl dual sim.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately that will not help as you have a 1GB RAM device and I don't, on my device astoria still can't run however I try to deploy it.


----------



## cylent (Oct 19, 2015)

well this is odd.

i have two devices, one a 930 and the other a 640xl.

when i run the command for the first file even after enabling developer mode it would fail to send and still force the phone to reboot.

ERROR: 0x8024a110
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110) ... 

on the 930.

i then did the same thing on the XL and it succeeded. 

What gives?


----------



## cylent (Oct 20, 2015)

i found this on the web which does the same procedure but has different files. at least in name and size.

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4085597345?see_lz=1

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




HD2Owner said:


> currently trying some things to get it working.
> when updating from 8.1 to 10549 and deploying astoria packages it does not work as some of you noticed.
> so i am going to try to move back to wp8.1 then deploy 10536.
> then deploying astoria packages and run it (deploying a apk at least).
> ...

Click to collapse



where do you get 10536 from?


----------



## cylent (Oct 20, 2015)

good news. found the solution. perhaps you can try it also. to those who are stuck on 10549. 

go back to 8.1 using the "Windows Device Recovery Tool".

After which, install windows insider and choose the "Slow ring".
it'll immediately give you version 10166 and it has Astario.

I am not sure though why it gave me 10166 since there are other versions more up to date. i guess thats what slow defines as stable?


----------



## sandix (Oct 21, 2015)

Lumia 640 LTE, did the steps, but still getting error code 14.

I can confirm however that the RootFS folder and Aow folders exists.

Any thoughts?

I now see that 10549 build, this does not work... damn.... I will keep waiting I guess.


----------



## dandrayan (Oct 22, 2015)

sandix said:


> Lumia 640 LTE, did the steps, but still getting error code 14.
> 
> I can confirm however that the RootFS folder and Aow folders exists.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Manually installing the cab files gave me the error code 14 too. I was able to successfully install Astoria and run APKs on my 640 LTE by installing the 10166 slow ring build using the instructions in this post: Run Windows Bridge for Android (Astoria) on unsupported devices Build 10.0.10536.1004.


----------



## cylent (Oct 22, 2015)

dandrayan said:


> Manually installing the cab files gave me the error code 14 too. I was able to successfully install Astoria and run APKs on my 640 LTE by installing the 10166 slow ring build using the instructions in this post: Run Windows Bridge for Android (Astoria) on unsupported devices Build 10.0.10536.1004.

Click to collapse



uh.
you dont need to do manual install of anything on 10166 cause 10166 comes with Astoria already.
in other words, you didnt do anything ... just waited and thats it.


----------



## varun230 (Oct 22, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After several days of sniffing Windows Update traffic and lots of downgrading
> , I've found a way to get Astoria installed and working on the HTC One M8 for Windows. that's right..
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have Astoria cabs for build 10549. currently on build 10549 and don't want to rollback to wp8.1


----------



## dandrayan (Oct 22, 2015)

cylent said:


> uh.
> you dont need to do manual install of anything on 10166 cause 10166 comes with Astoria already.
> in other words, you didnt do anything ... just waited and thats it.

Click to collapse



Build 10166 comes with Astoria on supported devices. The 640 LTE is not officially supported and requires these extra steps to run APKs.


----------



## sandix (Oct 22, 2015)

dandrayan said:


> Manually installing the cab files gave me the error code 14 too. I was able to successfully install Astoria and run APKs on my 640 LTE by installing the 10166 slow ring build using the instructions in this post: Run Windows Bridge for Android (Astoria) on unsupported devices Build 10.0.10536.1004.

Click to collapse



Rolling back to 8.1 is not an option for me at the moment. It is also not an option for some people as well.


----------



## xiangz_xda (Oct 23, 2015)

*Problem in getting AoW through slow channel*

update: some guys tried, lumia 1520 on 10166 slow did have AoW, but it could not update to 105**. So I'm validating it now.

update 2: lumia 1520 on 10166 slow did have a "legal" AoW. the problem is when changing to fast channel, it could only find the update of "10512+10514+10536+fast config", and probably because Microsoft had already withdraw the 10536 update, so you can not download any thing, just stuck on 0%.


----------



## cylent (Oct 24, 2015)

xiangz_xda said:


> update: some guys tried, lumia 1520 on 10166 slow did have AoW, but it could not update to 105**. So I'm validating it now.
> 
> update 2: lumia 1520 on 10166 slow did have a "legal" AoW. the problem is when changing to fast channel, it could only find the update of "10512+10514+10536+fast config", and probably because Microsoft had already withdraw the 10536 update, so you can not download any thing, just stuck on 0%.

Click to collapse



thats exactly what i did and i left it overnight thinking the 0% would move. woke up to see it stuck at 0%.

10166 is very unstable and buggy.

we cant get 10536 cause its not available.

last on fast ring is free from astoria.

so its windows phone apps which suck.

i hope something happens in the next few days. i have two windows phones and i dont want to buy an android just so i can at least see facebook and play a game or two "Properly".


----------



## raycosm (Oct 25, 2015)

No solution for error 0x8024a110 yet? I get it when trying to flash the first cab, my phone doesn't even restart to flash. Nothing happens. I'm on Lumia 810 so not supported on 10166.


----------



## mohamedabd (Oct 26, 2015)

Helo,my device lumia625 not recognized whate can ido
thanks


----------



## sandix (Oct 26, 2015)

mohamedabd said:


> Helo,my device lumia625 not recognized whate can ido
> thanks

Click to collapse



 625 is not supported as it is a 512MB phone.


----------



## capoano (Oct 30, 2015)

Now I can install the apks on my Lumia 640, but all close to opening. How to solve?


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 30, 2015)

cylent said:


> we cant get 10536 cause its not available.

Click to collapse



it is just not officially available anymore. 
how to get it anyways, see here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805


----------



## joaopossamai (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice work, mate. Worked nice on build 10536 on a Lumia 930.

But I still have one doubt: is it possible to run this on build 10581?


----------



## cylent (Nov 1, 2015)

joaopossamai said:


> Nice work, mate. Worked nice on build 10536 on a Lumia 930.
> 
> But I still have one doubt: is it possible to run this on build 10581?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## whandroid (Nov 10, 2015)

*Project Astoria working on Build 10586?*

Anyone try W10 Mobile Build 10586 and any luck installing Project Astoria on it?  I hope MS doesn't get stupid and permanently abandon ProjectA in future builds of W10M - this was one of the reasons I was considering switching to an MS phone.


----------



## dugu1248 (Nov 15, 2015)

How to install cabs with XXX.bat


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## spityu85hun (Nov 22, 2015)

whandroid said:


> Anyone try W10 Mobile Build 10586 and any luck installing Project Astoria on it?  I hope MS doesn't get stupid and permanently abandon ProjectA in future builds of W10M - this was one of the reasons I was considering switching to an MS phone.

Click to collapse



this method not working a new 10586 build...i try....iutool write "update starting"... phone no work on update....


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

Not working with the last build ;"(


----------



## raghulive (Nov 24, 2015)

Cholens said:


> Not working with the last build ;"(

Click to collapse



better not think about Project A for now ,the project almost dead now because of battery usage and security purposes they stopped it ,for for local apps we had a hard-time,hopeIOS app porting  will solve when we had deploying them or available in store


----------



## errror (Dec 1, 2015)

is this working on build 10586?


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 1, 2015)

No


----------



## errror (Dec 2, 2015)

is this working on build on 10581? how can i install build 10581?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## brunocitelli (Dec 9, 2015)

Something new for the new build ?


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 9, 2015)

Project Astoria is Dead


----------



## MBXONE (Dec 11, 2015)

*iutool can't run on your pc?*

I having been following this thread and started with the process on my One (m8) for Windows. Every time I start the iutool my Surface Pro 2 running Windows 10 says " This app can't run on your PC". Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MrCego (Dec 12, 2015)

Dude, above your post there is a answer to your question. Jeez....


----------



## MBXONE (Dec 12, 2015)

*iutool can't run on your pc?*



MrCego said:


> Dude, above your post there is a answer to your question. Jeez....

Click to collapse



So does that mean that you can't downgrade to 10536 anymore? Or can you not use the iutool anymore?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 12, 2015)

That's correct.


----------



## NZT-48 (Dec 13, 2015)

Will this work on a Lumia 950 XL???


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 13, 2015)

No


----------



## spityu85hun (Dec 19, 2015)

how to install on unsupoorted build this project astoria? present build is 10586.36...


----------



## MrCego (Dec 20, 2015)

No.

Mods, please, close this topic.


----------



## creepinallaroundgamin (Dec 20, 2015)

*What is te passcode*

It haz an encyptionas code halp


----------



## fbloise (Dec 20, 2015)

Since Microsoft removed the Astoria packages in latest build, can  mod close this thread??


----------



## raghulive (Dec 20, 2015)

fbloise said:


> Since Microsoft removed the Astoria packages in latest build, can  mod close this thread??

Click to collapse



project Astoria is on hold ,it will be back once ms fix security issues ,i hope WP 10 had capability of running android apps without any performance issues ,so i hope MS will comes with new project Astoria bridge ,then this post will come to life


----------



## tiagocurto (Dec 29, 2015)

passw?


----------



## chrisontv (Dec 30, 2015)

*Astoria 10586*



whandroid said:


> Anyone try W10 Mobile Build 10586 and any luck installing Project Astoria on it?  I hope MS doesn't get stupid and permanently abandon ProjectA in future builds of W10M - this was one of the reasons I was considering switching to an MS phone.

Click to collapse



It does not work, I already tried it multiple times and my phone just won't restart.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Dec 30, 2015)

*Error 0x8024a110*

Trying to transfer the first cab for the 3rd time-still the same error. Also tried other cabs just to be sure-same error. Anyone having an idea?


----------



## Opus Dei (Jan 3, 2016)

http://winphonehub.org/news-leaks/m...-astoria-android-app-bridge-is-not-ready-yet/


----------



## Wybelonios (Jan 3, 2016)

how do i downgrade to 10536? i am currently on 10586


----------



## Opus Dei (Jan 3, 2016)

Wybelonios said:


> how do i downgrade to 10536? i am currently on 10586

Click to collapse



I think that you cant!


----------



## galib_uap (Jan 7, 2016)

Not work in Lumia 540. Always show the error code. After that nothing happen. Any suggestion?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 8, 2016)

galib_uap said:


> Not work in Lumia 540. Always show the error code. After that nothing happen. Any suggestion?

Click to collapse



project Astoria is DEAD and not working....

please close this thread...


----------



## snickler (Jan 8, 2016)

dxdy said:


> project Astoria is DEAD and not working....
> 
> please close this thread...

Click to collapse



This is a good idea. I'm going to close this thread for now.. If Microsoft decides to ever bring this back, then I'll re-open. It's pointless to keep pages upon pages of "omg doesn't work" building up


----------

